# My Neighbors Scare Me



## Astro_Girl (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

So i've been dealing with a particularly loud neighbor downstairs.
The husband is a "retired failed singer" as he told me when i first moved in.
So i hear him sing a lot (rather badly) and play music at all hours. I mean really, middle of the day, 5:30am, midnight, you name it. I don't care if its during the day, but i need to sleep. 
They also have long loud sexy times. Sometimes at 3AM which keeps me up. I've knocked on the floor a few times to let them know i can hear them, and to quiet down. They just go louder of course.
They smoke both pot and cigs.
The last month they've been having nasty screaming, yelling, throwing stuff fights. Which of course ends with them "making up".
they bounce balls off the wall.
they watch the tv absurdly loud. 

So i broke down and told my manager whats been happening. She said she'd talk to them and ask them to keep things down. 
So two days later they had a fight again, the usual stuff, so i let me manager know and she told me what happened when she talked to them.
She had asked them to both come to her office so she can talk to them. But they showed up right when she was leaving to pick up her kids from school. She politely told them that they couldnt talk because her kids were waiting, and that they can talk tomorrow. But the husband apparently just yelled at her and demanded to talk right then. 
So she said she'd call security if they didnt leave. He was scaring her.

The next day the wife came and apologized and said he was just upset about things. And the manager explained whats going on and stuff and asked them to be quiet. 
Btw, the manager also told me that she'd had problems with them before, he was an alcoholic, almost kicked them out but he went to rehab and then things were better. 
But i guess hes been drinking again, and so theyve been fighting again.
I mean i feel bad for them of course, but all i want is for them to keep it down. 

Anyway so i called security finally because tonight they were blasting music and singing so loud late at night. My manager had JUST talked to them today. 
So right after the security came and asked them to keep it down, he starts calling me a c**t several times and other things and starts saying hes gunna come upstairs and talk to me and all these threats. So he DOES come upstairs but i was NOT going to answer the door. 
he goes back downstairs and turns it up louder and continues to yell obscenities about me for like a half hour. Continues to be loud until midnight. 

I was hesitating calling security for this reason, i figured he'd get really pissed off and come upstairs! AND i have to walk by their door all the time and i have a parking spot next to them, and so obviously im uncomfortable. But my manager urged me to call security if it happened again.
so i did.

but now im freaked out and scared. 

anyone deal with a particularly nasty neighbor before?


----------



## Bville (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder if you could get a restraining order since the guy threatened you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd make several call anytime there was a problem. Security, the manager and the police. You could also threaten to sue the owner and manager for not protecting your rights. A restraining order would be good and call the District Attorney and make a complaint-they have investigators and have to check out any complaints and a paper trail will bolster your claims. My daughter had a problem a few years back with teenagers renting a place right next to hers till the manager got tired of everyone in the complex complaining at all hours and threw them out.


----------



## degrassi (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't you call the police or bylaw? File a noise complaint. If it keeps happening they will get fined. 

When I lived at home, the house next to us was rented out to a heavy metal band. They played their music constantly and we could hear it through our house and feel the thumping. We asked them to stop playing at night and when they didn't we called the cops. They got a warning and the next time they got fined. After the fine they got better and only played at certain times. According to the bylaws in my city they can't be loud after 10pm-7am or something. 

Then the new tennants(guy and his GF and his mom) started fighting. Mom called the cops as she could hear them fighting and yelling. Then she had to call the next night too. That night he got taken away as he was drunk and I think hit her. 

So I'd skip over management/security as obviously that isn't working. Call the cops so there is a record. Also it will help build a case if they need to get kicked out.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 16, 2013)

You guys are absolutely right, i should have called the cops, especially after he came upstairs and then continued to be loud and call me names. 
I was just scared so bad i didn't want to piss him off anymore. 

I didnt want to know what would happen after the police left you know?

Ive asked management to move me, across the complex, but they said they'd rather deal with the issue. And i even discussed this with my manager saying that i know they wont change their behavior so does that mean they will get kicked out? and she said yes.

I dont want them to lose their home or anything... But i sure as heck do not want to be around anymore. 
the gates are wide open during the day, so even if they do have to leave they can just stroll in and know exactly where i live.

i will not hesitate to call the cops next time... but i hope there isnt a next time. That was scary, i live up here alone.


----------



## jemm (Nov 16, 2013)

Call the copsthatwhat they are there for, if they threaten you the cops should deal with it you have the right to feel safe in your own home!!


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's an update guys.

So my manager emailed me back saying 

_Im very sorry, I talked to her this morning. She was very sorry. She is giving me her thirty day notice today to move out.
_

To which i replied something along the lines of "fair enough but" basically they arent going to be quiet, and if they continue to make noise i will call the police. 
Come on now, i HIGHLY doubt they will be quiet!
I mean this morning for two hours he was playing the guitar and singing. 

I think i want to build a case where i can break my lease... if it continues to get worse and the manager continues to be 'nice' and not serve them a notice to GTFO.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 16, 2013)

You could do that, but there's really no guarantee that the next place would be better. I mean, this is a pretty common complaint, not to be a debbie downer, but this BS kind of comes with apartment life. Some people get consistently lucky. I wasn't one of those. I'd stay put and see what happens. Probably a lot easier than breaking your lease too.


----------



## JBun (Nov 16, 2013)

If he made a threat to harm you in any way, it's not too late to get the police involved.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

Yea every apartment ive had ive always had issues with crappy neighbors. 
Part of the reason i want to get out of my lease is i want to get a stand-alone unit, so i wont have to share a wall or floor or anything with anyone. 

it was my first choice but it was a bit more expensive. :/


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 17, 2013)

Why not look at duplexes?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2013)

Keep the paper trail building--easy to break a lease agreement when you can show cause--noise, threats, etc. Having a paper trail is the key factor.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Why not look at duplexes?



ill look at anything if i do get to move. or in a year since i just moved here, in August. 

since i came from 4 hours away i didnt have that much time to find a really good place, so i had to choose a place basically in one weekend, that i had time for.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Keep the paper trail building--easy to break a lease agreement when you can show cause--noise, threats, etc. Having a paper trail is the key factor.



That was my goal, because i didnt want to have to kick my neighbors out of their home, id be fine with me just leaving. And originally i just wanted to be moved to another unit across the complex, but the guy scares me, so id like to just leave completely.


so far they're still loud, but they're keeping it to the daytime, so we'll see. 
He still yells and argues, probably about me and having to move out, and it makes me soooo uncomfortable. i had to do laundry, and was terrified if i ran into him or his wife. their door opened when i was just getting to the stairs and i nearly had a heart attack lol.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 17, 2013)

Ohhh

Good luck to you. I hope that you can look back and laugh pretty soon.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 18, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Ohhh
> 
> Good luck to you. I hope that you can look back and laugh pretty soon.



Thanks! 
They had a fight in the morning, smoked weed in the evening, and had loud love making...
its gunna be a longgggggg 30 days!!! T_T

cant wait to laugh about it!! seriously


----------



## Katastic (Nov 18, 2013)

We live in a nice small town development and recently had a new neighbor move in. Strange family with strange kids. He would tease our dogs and feed them chicken and meats through our chain linked fence even though we asked him to not do so. We have a chow mix who can be aggressive at times and we have told both him and his wife to please ask their children to not climb on or over our fence. They would still climb over and run across the yard to climb the other side where their friends live. Needless to say we now have a beautiful privacy fence up.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 18, 2013)

You should never be afraid to call the police. They are there to serve and protect the public. By not calling the police and reporting the incident you are allowing these punks to continue their bad behaviour. I completely understand being afraid, I've been in some scary situations with ghetto neighbours but you have to report these people so they know that their neighbours have zero tolerance. I lived in one of the worst hoods in my city years ago and I was calling the police once a week. My neighbours beside me had a home invasion and they didn't even call the police! The were scared to but this is exactly why some neighbourhoods remain bad, because of no one wanting to get involved and calling police. The thing you have to ask yourself is this: if you were being attacked in your home and your neighbours heard you screaming, would you want them to call the police or not? Not trying to lecture you, I know how you feel, anyway it will be good when they move out and you can get some peace and quiet


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 19, 2013)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> You should never be afraid to call the police. They are there to serve and protect the public. By not calling the police and reporting the incident you are allowing these punks to continue their bad behaviour. I completely understand being afraid, I've been in some scary situations with ghetto neighbours but you have to report these people so they know that their neighbours have zero tolerance. I lived in one of the worst hoods in my city years ago and I was calling the police once a week. My neighbours beside me had a home invasion and they didn't even call the police! The were scared to but this is exactly why some neighbourhoods remain bad, because of no one wanting to get involved and calling police. The thing you have to ask yourself is this: if you were being attacked in your home and your neighbours heard you screaming, would you want them to call the police or not? Not trying to lecture you, I know how you feel, anyway it will be good when they move out and you can get some peace and quiet



You're right... i guess by not calling the police like i should have, ive basically told them that they can continue to be jerks. However, yesterday and today they've been dead silent. It's weird. I mean not even like casual chatting, (which i can hear through the floor).

I spoke to my manager today. I asked her if they had turned in their 30 day notice as they had promised, and they have not. And i have this feeling that they won't. My managers taped up a 30-day notice form for them to fill out on their door, as a friendly reminder. BUT, she said if they refuse, then she can give them a notice, BUT legally all she can do is a 60 day notice. @[email protected]

another 2 months... IF they aren't sued and IF they win the case.

However, they are offering to let me switch units. But it comes with a price. 
-Firstly, I have to sign a new 1 year lease (since i moved in aug, its not that much of a stretch i guess).
-I have to give them the deposit again, but will be refunded 21 days after (and after painting, cleaning,etc). 

I'm interested in one unit in particular. It's a 2 bedroom (maybe ill give the second room to my little buns Molly). It's the only one that doesn't share walls with any other one. 

So obviously this is what ive been wanting, a standalone place, away from these jerks. There are some negatives
I live here alone, i dont really know anyone who can help me move. Theres 1 classmate who has offered to help. But i have tons of heavy stuff, like a treadmil. And so id have to hire a mover... which im not sure how much that costs. the manager said shed ask around for me. 

so im inclined to take this offer from them. I mean what happens if they dont leave, or how long it would really take them to leave, or etc etc. and what if i get a worse neighbor, etc. so the idea of not having to do with this is... really appealing. And the 2bedroom is only 100 more than what i pay for my 1 bedroom, which isnt bad. 

sigh, idk what to do...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd be inclined to move to the two bedroom as long as it's still going to be affordable for you. Home should be a place where you can relax and feel safe....in my opinion that is priceless.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 20, 2013)

Movers are usually extremely expensive imho

Don't take it. They have no right to make you sign or pay anything extra, and there is absolutely no reason you should have to pay a deposit just for them to refund it 21 days later. I have no idea why they would do that. This is completely ridiculous and they should be laying at your feet to keep you as a tenant, NOT disregarding your safety and trying to trap you into a building where you know they are absolutely no help for ANOTHER YEAR. Their terms are completely unreasonable.

Just because you won't be sharing a wall with anyone doesn't mean these people won't threaten you when you go to do your laundry or whatever. And people can be noisy in the halls.

Get out of there imho. You've been an awfully good sport, I think it's time for you to get pissed off.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 20, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Movers are usually extremely expensive imho
> 
> Don't take it. They have no right to make you sign or pay anything extra, and there is absolutely no reason you should have to pay a deposit just for them to refund it 21 days later. I have no idea why they would do that. This is completely ridiculous and they should be laying at your feet to keep you as a tenant, NOT disregarding your safety and trying to trap you into a building where you know they are absolutely no help for ANOTHER YEAR. Their terms are completely unreasonable.
> 
> ...




I wish i could bring you along to my meetings with my manager TT i have no backbone. 

I just got back from class and there was someone parked in my spot. It was a bit irritating considering theres a bazillion open spots here, and literally 3 spots over is a visitor spot. But they left like 30 minutes after, and i didn't think calling a tow truck or anything would benefit my situation.

Also there was a car parked by the stairs, and a guy dressed professionally in a suit and stuff was walking to it. So maybe they got a lawyer?
Also i heard the guy downstairs say that he "wants to fight it". Granted he could be talking about anything, but considering they haven't given a 30 day notice yet...

I think you're right, i thought that maybe i could avoid them if i moved, but what about walking to the one mailbox center or the laundry or office? I would be terrified to go anywhere, especially since the 2 bedroom is literally around the corner from us now. 

So if in fact these guys are gunna fight to stay, then i definitely want out. i just don't think i have enough evidence to support my breaking my contract.

all i have are a number of emails about the incidents and two security reports. except one security apparently i gave htem the wrong unit number, so they just didnt do anything. idiots, idk why they didnt call me.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 21, 2013)

Alright, done with this ****. They're being loud and annoying during the day, but quiet at 10, which is quiet time, so i cant do anything. and they're smoking pot again. I called security but they said they cant do anything if they're doing it inside their unit, but they will write a report and give it to my manager.

so I'm going to type up a letter that i am going to leave, for stated reasons. I'm going to talk to my manager and let her know, and also hand her the letter.


----------



## Anaira (Nov 21, 2013)

Is pot legal where you are? If not, can't you turn them over to the police? But still, if you have no reason for wanting to stay there, it might be best to just GTHO. You shouldn't have to move, but sometimes it's just best to back away.


----------



## Astro_Girl (Nov 22, 2013)

Anaira said:


> Is pot legal where you are? If not, can't you turn them over to the police? But still, if you have no reason for wanting to stay there, it might be best to just GTHO. You shouldn't have to move, but sometimes it's just best to back away.



It is illegal unless it is medicinal. She mentioned something like the law changed and unless they're outside doing it, she can't do anything. Wouldn't even send a guy down the hallway to see if he could smell it outside their door.


----------

